# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  لیست ابزارهای من (OCX)

## mmssoft

سلام به همه برنامه نویس های عزیز. از این پس تمام ابزارهایی را که می سازم در این تاپیک قرار می دهم.

*اولین ابزار : IRShamsiDate*
با این ابزار می تونید تاریخ شمسی را در برنامه هاتون نمایش بدین.
اما فرق این ابزار با ابزارهای دیگه اینه که این ابزار تاریخ رو به 4 صورت نمایش می دهد.

چهار صورت :   _شکل اول_ -->  1388/04/21  _شکل دوم_ --> 21 تیر 1388  _شکل سوم_ --> یکشنبه 21 تیر 1388  _شکل چهارم_ --> یکشنبه 1388/4/21.

در ضمیمه دانلود کنید. لطفا اگر *مشکلی* پیش آمد یا *راهنمایی* خواستید اعلام کنید.

----------


## mmssoft

*ابزار دوم : WindowsInformation*
با استفاده از این ابزار می توانید مشخصات ویندوز و بعضی از سخت افزارهای سیستم را در برنامه خودتان به نمایش در بیاورید و از آن ها استفاده کنید.

این ابزار امکان نمایش _13_ مورد از مشخصات سیستم شما را دارا می باشد.

اعم از نام و نسخه ویندوز، نام کاربر، نام کامپیوتر و ...

در ضمیمه دانلود کنید. لطفا اگر *مشکلی* پیش آمد یا *راهنمایی* خواستید اعلام کنید.

----------


## mmssoft

*ابزار سوم : HardInformation*
با استفاده از این ابزار می توانید مشخصات Hard Disk یا دیسک سخت خود را در برنامه به نمایش در آورید.

این ابزار امکان نمایش _شماره سریال هارد، مدل هارد و Revision هارد_ را دارا می باشد.

شما می توانید از شماره سریال هارد برای تجاری کردن، محدود کردن و یا به شکلی دیگر به آن امکان رجیستر اضافه کنید که تا وقتی کاربر به درستی برنامه را رجیستر نکرده باشد، نتواند به شکل صحیح با آن کار کند.

در ضمیمه دانلود کنید. لطفا اگر *مشکلی* پیش آمد یا *راهنمایی* خواستید اعلام کنید.

----------


## Netsky

سلام . با تشکر از زحمات شما دوست عزیز به خاطر ابزارهای مفیدتون . 
البته اگه ابزارهاتون رو در بخش (( ابزارهای اکتیو ایکس کاربردی و زیبا )) بزارید ، راحتتر در دسترس دیگر کاربران قرار خواهد گرفت . 
با تشکر ....................

----------


## mmssoft

> سلام . با تشکر از زحمات شما دوست عزیز به خاطر ابزارهای مفیدتون . 
> البته اگه ابزارهاتون رو در بخش (( ابزارهای اکتیو ایکس کاربردی و زیبا )) بزارید ، راحتتر در دسترس دیگر کاربران قرار خواهد گرفت .


با سلام خدمت آقای Netsky. ببخشید من نمی تونم این کار رو بکنم. چون این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم تا از این بعد همه OCX هایی رو که میسازم در آن قرار دهم. در ضمن لینک این تاپیک در زیر امضای من نیز دیده می شود.

----------


## iranian-pc

سلام 

من خیلی دنبال Ocx های گرافیکی برای تقییر قیافه ی فرمم میگردم البته رجیستر شده

اگر امکان داره چندتاش رو برام بزارید لطفا تکراری نباشه

 جدید باشه 2009

----------


## mmssoft

> سلام 
> 
> من خیلی دنبال Ocx های گرافیکی برای تقییر قیافه ی فرمم میگردم البته رجیستر شده
> 
> اگر امکان داره چندتاش رو برام بزارید لطفا تکراری نباشه
> 
>  جدید باشه 2009


دانلود کن. شاید به دردت خورد  -  اولی رو رد ضمیمه دانلود کن. دومی رو هم در پایین دانلود کن.

دانلود دومی

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد ان برنامه ميشه يك اكتويكس كرد كه داخل برنامه ديگه بش ازش استفاده كرد و مقدار سه تكس باكس ار از طريق اون برنامه بهش بديم


چيزي شبيه به اين برنامه

----------


## mmssoft

> ببخشيد ان برنامه ميشه يك اكتويكس كرد كه داخل برنامه ديگه بش ازش استفاده كرد و مقدار سه تكس باكس ار از طريق اون برنامه بهش بديم


لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین. در ضمن پیامتون رو هم دریافت کردم. (درباره همین موضوع بود)

----------


## relax_cp

اكتيو ايكسي مي خوام كه بتونه توي يك فايل PDF عمل جستجو را انجام بده. شديدا لازم دارم.

----------


## mmssoft

*ابزار چهارم : ComInfo*
کار این ابزار رو تقریباً پریروز شروع کردم. با استفاده از این ابزار می توانید مشخصات ویندوز را در برنامه خودتون نمایش بدید. مشخصه های اصلی که ویندوز بر پایه اون ها بنا شده.

این ابزار امکان نمایش _30_ مورد از مشخصات سیستم شما را دارا می باشد.

اعم از نام و نسخه ویندوز، نام کاربر، نام کامپیوتر، تعداد پروسسورها، محل پوشه Program Files، محل پوشه Temp و 23 مشخصه دیگر که مطمئناً به درد شما می خوره. 

 در ضمیمه دانلود کنید. لطفا اگر *مشکلی* پیش آمد یا *راهنمایی* خواستید اعلام کنید.

----------


## mmssoft

و این هم یک فایل آموزشی برای ساخت OCX.
دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید :

----------


## mmssoft

> با سلام به mmssoft عزیز
> من میخاستم از ocx شما استفاده کنم در زیان دیگری
> البته اگه ممکن باشه
> 
> برای این کار نیاز به نام دقیق و آرگومنت توابع دارم (کیس سنستیو)
> مثلا:
> Shamsi(tarikh)
> یا شاید
> Shamsi()
> ...


دوست عزیز من این OCX رو تو دات نت (مثل سی، سی پلاس پلاس، سی شارپ و VB9) و همچنین تو دلفی امتحان کردم. درست کار میکنه و هیچ مشکلی هم نداره. حالا شما درخواستتون چیه؟

*»* در ضمن دارم نسخه جدیدیش رو هم میسازم که تو حالت های جدید تاریخ رو نشون میده.

----------


## mmssoft

بیا این هم برای لود کردن در برنامه : 

IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel1
*یا*
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel2
*یا*
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel3
*یا*
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel4

----------


## mmssoft

*پنجمین ابزار : IRShamsiDate 2.0*
با این ابزار می تونید تاریخ شمسی را در برنامه هاتون نمایش بدین. در نسخه جدید این ابزار (2.0) امکانات بیشتری در اختیار شما قرار می گیرد.
اما فرق این ابزار با ابزارهای دیگه اینه که این ابزار تاریخ رو به 7 صورت نمایش می دهد و امکانات بیشتری رو در اختیار شما قرار میده.

*هفت* صورت :   _شکل اول_ -->  1388/05/28  _شکل دوم_ --> 28 خرداد 1388  _شکل سوم_ --> چهارشنبه 28 خرداد 1388  _شکل چهارم_ --> چهارشنبه 1388/4/28 _شکل پنجم_ --> 28 مرداد _شکل ششم_ --> مرداد 1388 _شکل هفتم_ --> مرداد 88.

امکانات جدید این اکتیواکس : -قابلیت نمایش روز هفته (شنبه، یکشنبه، ...)  -قابلیت نمایش شماره روز کنونی (1 تا 31)  -قابلیت نمایش سال جاری (1388، 1389، ...)  -قابلیت نمایش نام ماه جاری (مرداد، شهریور، ...)  -قابلیت نمایش شماره ماه جاری (1 تا 12).

نحوه Load کردن تاریخ در برنامه : 
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel1
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel2
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel3
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateMode4
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel5
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel6
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDateModel7IRShamsiDate1.ShowDayName
IRShamsiDate1.ShowDayNumber
IRShamsiDate1.ShowMonthName
IRShamsiDate1.ShowMonthNumber
IRShamsiDate1.ShowShamsiYear

در ضمیمه دانلود کنید. لطفا اگر *مشکلی* پیش آمد یا *راهنمایی* خواستید اعلام کنید.
حجم :*12.3 کیلوبایت*

----------


## msaeedd

كسي ocx ي رو داره كه مثل عقربه هاي كيلومترگير ماشين باشه و بشه از اون مثل اون نواري كه درصدي پر ميشه استفاده كرد؟

----------


## shahmahi

> دانلود کن. شاید به دردت خورد - اولی رو رد ضمیمه دانلود کن. دومی رو هم در پایین دانلود کن. 
> دانلود دومی


آنتی ویروس من به این ابزار گیر میده میشه بگین چرا ؟

----------


## msaeedd

> كسي ocx ي رو داره كه مثل عقربه هاي كيلومترگير ماشين باشه و بشه از اون مثل اون نواري كه درصدي پر ميشه استفاده كرد؟


كسي نيست كه جواب منو بده

----------


## parselearn

> كسي ocx ي رو داره كه مثل عقربه هاي كيلومترگير ماشين باشه و بشه از اون مثل اون نواري كه درصدي پر ميشه استفاده كرد؟


اينو پيدا كردم

----------

